# whirlpool washer 3953166 model



## clowe (Dec 25, 2008)

why do it stop in middle of cycle? have to play with knob to get it to go .


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

How long does it stop for? Have you tried the other cycle programs?

My Maytag stops for short periods of time and I assume the reason is to cool off the electric motor between phases of the cycle.


----------



## clowe (Dec 25, 2008)

af3 said:


> How long does it stop for? Have you tried the other cycle programs?
> 
> My Maytag stops for short periods of time and I assume the reason is to cool off the electric motor between phases of the cycle.


 I have turn knob several times to find a spot for it to operate.


----------



## clowe (Dec 25, 2008)

have to turn knob several times to find a spot for it to operate. think it is the timer.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Perhaps... I bet you could find a replacement timer module or have it serviced. How old is it? Perhaps it's time for a replacement?

We bought our (used) Maytag last week for $80. It was filthy but practically new.

EDIT:

This site sells timers, but I'm not sure if they are worth the price when for example Lowes of New England sells new Hotpoint washers for around $160... :4-dontkno


----------

